# Wolfgang Puck Catfish - skin on?



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

At the risk of looking like a dummy, I was watching Bizzare Foods, Andrew Zimmer, today on the Travel Channel and he visited one of Wolfgang's restaurants in Los Angeles and ole WG took a three pound cat with skin on, deeply scored the skin 3-4 places on each side, cut under each slice near the spine and inserted fresh ginger slices, rubbed with seasoning, dusted with corn starch and deep fried it.

They ate the chunks of scored, seasoned, gingered fish,......skin and all! I ain't never seen catfish skin eaten in the south. Tails, fins....yes....skin no. 

Have any of you ever fried a catfish without skinning it?


----------



## titleist9 (Jun 14, 2011)

I guess thats why it was on Bizarre foods


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Being the world traveler that I am (LOL) I can say beyond a doubt that we Americans are the only folks that skin catfish.
Asians use them in curries only gutted and chopped into chucks heads and all. They use the innards in other dishes.
My Venezuelan barge crews favorite soup was made from skin-on hard heads. The second favorite was large deep fried mullet.
I had fried spicy skin-on catfish in Zagreb several times.
Some one ask my Filipino why she grilled whole white bass with the heads on. She said, "Because I grew up poor and we ate every thing on the fish. Only in America where fish are plentiful can you afford to waste part of the fish."


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Back in the early 80's I worked in LA. Them caguns ate catfish with the skin on it. They would cut the fish cross ways and fry the pieces with the skin and bones . They also eat nutria rats too.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I was in one of the China town grocerers and there was a lady buying hole live catfish . She pointed to the ones she wanted and the counter dude fished them out of the tank. He thru them up on a table and took a stainless scrubber dipped it into hot water and started scubbing the skin. When he was through the fish where white. I went thru 4 people before i found one that spoke english to ask why they scub them . The butcher told her scrubbing the black off the skin takes the fishiness out of them. Oh and that dude had some major meat clever skills . I have never tried it but that's what i was told.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Nutria really is not a rat but get your drift.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

You don't eat the skin without removing the slime. You can do that by washing under hot water or using a sponge. I've even seen people run the knife over the skin a couple times to get it off. After that there's no more slime and you can fry it up or whatever. That's what I do, then remove the skin before I eat, lol


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for responses. They made several slices so with a hunk of fish there would be a piece of skin about the size of a quarter. They fried it hot till floating crunchy. Sounds like a new recipe for next 2cool fry.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I heard of an old lady who would laugh hard if you went to skinning a cat fish under 30 pounds. She would comment " A skinning cat fish you say, ha ha ha ha!" She would scrape the slim off with a spoon on any cat we call box fish and fry them up.

Gofish2day will eat mullet, but not whiting???? He claims to be a cajun, but Matt seems to think he is from above the Mason/Dixon line.


----------

